# SR20 boost question



## rudefyet (Mar 2, 2004)

i'm getting the FMAX Stage I turbo kit...with a JWT ECU...what would you guys recommend i set the boost at...i'll see how i like the stock 8psi...but if i know i can go faster i won't stay at that very long


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

which program on the ECU?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This kit has the stock MAF and 370cc injectors. Both of these max out in the 10psi region. Anything above this invites detonation and engine damage.

You will need something which monitors MAF voltage and injector duty cycle while under boost to find the limit for your car.

Lew


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> This kit has the stock MAF and 370cc injectors. Both of these max out in the 10psi region.



if they max out around 10psi on the sr20 and 370's, then how are the ga16 turboes pushing sometimes 14psi on the 370's? i know they are not using the stock MAF like lew said, but the 370's are still strong at 14psi on the 1.6...so wouldnt they be able to go over 10 on the sr20?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1.6 vs 2.0. 

Tommy, if this doesn't have to do with the topic, make a thread asking that question.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if they max out around 10psi on the sr20 and 370's, then how are the ga16 turboes pushing sometimes 14psi on the 370's? i know they are not using the stock MAF like lew said, but the 370's are still strong at 14psi on the 1.6...so wouldnt they be able to go over 10 on the sr20?


BSFC


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if they max out around 10psi on the sr20 and 370's, then how are the ga16 turboes pushing sometimes 14psi on the 370's? i know they are not using the stock MAF like lew said, but the 370's are still strong at 14psi on the 1.6...so wouldnt they be able to go over 10 on the sr20?


It's the amount of power the engine is making, not just the boost, that determines how much fuel the engine needs. So, the 370s max out around 230 wheel horsepower, which is about 10psi on an SR20 engine and more than 10psi on a GA16 engine..

Lew


----------



## rudefyet (Mar 2, 2004)

hmm...that's funny

i emailed the company a couple days ago and they stated that all the parts included in the kit were capable of 400+ hp

not sure about the ECU...looks like i'm actually getting a different car now so oh well


----------

